# International Beer Collector - experiences, beers, etc



## manticle (2/4/16)

https://beercollector.com.au

It's been mentioned a few times on this forum already and I know there are a few subscribers on ahb. For those who don't know, IBC specialise in mostly Belgian beers that are hard to find in AU. $42 pcm (plus freight) gets you a six pack of generally unknown 330mL stubbies (although I think one of every 6 is usually familiar to belgian beer lovers - blanche de namur in last month's for example).
So I signed up but won't get my first 6er till later this month. In between I ordered 4 beers from their specials, including malheur 12 and tripel karmeliet ($4 a pop for the latter, BB date some time next year).

Shipping took a while but factor in both Easter and the fact that I'm across the Bass Strait and I reckon it's reasonable.

As far as the beers go - beautifully fresh, well treated and an extra brett/simcoe mix thrown in.

If the regular 6ers are anywhere near as good, I'll be a stayer.


----------



## DU99 (2/4/16)

even sell nice glassware


----------



## manticle (3/4/16)

Well it's early in the day but I'm brewing and I just had some bad news so beer before 11 on the weekend is A-OK.

Just cracked the Troubadour magma triple spiked brett. Apparently bittered with czech hops, 3 brett strains, dry hopped with simcoe.

A really diverse mix of flavours but as many belgian beers are: very well integrated. Hazy, deep gold, tight, small but lasting head, very fruity - citrus, jam, marmalade/dried citrus peel, touch of apricot.

Brett is present but gentle. High carbonation, slightly sweet finish, very light hit of sourness in the finish (I don't usually find brett sour).

Lovely beer, unique. I've had brett based ipas before and really enjoyed them. It's like a very, very fruity bread (not cake).
Reminds me of an old ale I made that got hit with roeselare and blood orange and a year or so of age but this is nicer as the sour edge is much more restrained.


----------



## stuartf (2/8/16)

Just saw this post, great stuff. Expecting my first delivery in a few weeks, cant wait to see what's in the box


----------



## Brewman_ (2/8/16)

stuartf said:


> Just saw this post, great stuff. Expecting my first delivery in a few weeks, cant wait to see what's in the box


You won't be disappointed.

Got this months box a bit over a week ago.

So far only had the Drakes IPA. Really well balanced IPA 7% at 65IBU. 

Nice hop aroma and plenty in the taste.

Malts just right, plenty there to support the bitterness and compliment the hops, but dries nicely on the finish.

The glass did not last long enough is the only complaint I have.


----------



## manticle (3/8/16)

My drakes and my Lucifer got broken by the couriers but IBC are sending replacements so I look forward to it. Loved the two christmas beers from this lot.


----------



## MHB (9/12/16)

Called in to visit Jason at IBC today, just in time to help unload the last container for the year.


Jason looking pretty happy, apparently the container is a week or two late arriving.


Always good to see that the beer is not only arriving cold shipped and in great condition but very fresh.
This was the last pallet to come off - it's about half glasses so there might be some new interesting ones for the collection.



Took about an hour and a half to unload, straight into the cold room.
Mark


----------



## Zorco (9/12/16)

What a great post. My subscription is in... thanks for the photos Mark.

I'm so stoked this exists and people care enough about beer to make it happen.

Thank you


----------



## sp0rk (9/12/16)

Thinking I might give it a go, living out in the arse end of nowhere, I can't duck down to my local craft/boutique based bottlo when I feel like something nice like I used to in Coffs


----------



## MHB (9/12/16)

Zorco said:


> What a great post. My subscription is in... thanks for the photos Mark.
> 
> I'm so stoked this exists and people care enough about beer to make it happen.
> 
> Thank you


Cheers, I think the same way, good beer is worth treating right, Jason is a mate, I don't make a cent out of his business, but I do get to try some stunning beers.
If a friend was bringing in beer and not treating it right, I would be telling him so. As it is the beer is treated with lots of TLC and it shows!
Mark


----------



## manticle (9/12/16)

MHB said:


> Called in to visit Jason at IBC today, just in time to help unload the last container for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you stopped for a beer afterwards.
Looking forward to the Christmas sixer. I'll see if I can make any last till Boxing Day.


----------



## michaeld16 (11/12/16)

How much does the frieght add to a six pack to get to hobart. Ive been thinking about these guys for awhile may have to bite the bullet and sign up.


----------



## Zorco (11/12/16)

Man, Manticle will get you the best answer. But for scale and for the Brisbane peeps, it's like $11


----------



## manticle (11/12/16)

I pay 53 per month.


----------



## michaeld16 (11/12/16)

thanks, i'm up on the north west with only 1 bottle shop that sells decent beer, but with no appreciation of how to care for beer. Im gonna do it bugger it, gave up smoking this year here's my reward.


----------



## madpierre06 (11/12/16)

My experience, be difficult to match them for variety of beers and service. 10/10


----------



## Brewman_ (11/12/16)

No affiliation,
I have had some beers that I would never have had, and big thumbs up..

My brother, (Not a brewer). I saved him a few. He wanted to take a bottle home, just so he could show his neighbours how one smelt. I told him it wouldn't travel well empty. He took it anyway...

These are beers that I like to save and share with friends /family because they are worth talking about.

My 2c


----------



## Motabika (12/12/16)

Was a member of the club for about six months. Amazing beers and amazing service


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/12/16)

All signed up and eagerly awaiting the Xmas 6-pack, woo!


----------



## Zorco (16/12/16)

Got mine!!!!!!!

View attachment 93742


----------



## luggy (16/12/16)

Didn't get mine, not that pleased that they're going to be sitting in a queensland warehouse or worse delivery van for a couple of days.


----------



## Zorco (16/12/16)

This is the weekend before Christmas, hopefully the are delivering tomorrow mate


----------



## luggy (16/12/16)

Yeah I know but ibc takes the trouble to ship it to aus in refrigerated containers then it sits in 30 degree heat for a few days . All I'll think about as I drink them is how much better they could have been


----------



## Zorco (16/12/16)

Just a blip in the scheme of things, just happens to be a summer run, just happens to be a delay this time, just happens that the beers in this pack are conditioned perfectly with the last 0.00453% of their life at 30 degC. You've got it perfect.

We are living in the best time of our lives right now. Experience is subjective - you're going to love them. What's more, you don't know that they're in the back of some black torana in the middle of the desert. It'll be fine.


Let's share tasting notes when you get yours.


----------



## manticle (16/12/16)

Only got notification today that they got sent so I wouldn't be crying too hard.


----------



## Zorco (6/1/17)

I had the whole set yesterday and what a sensational experience. Man o man I love those belgian ales. And the porter was exactly how I like it. Mouthfeel was spot on to give the physical presence commensurate to the malts.

I don't think I'm a smoke fan but savoured every drop of that one. And leffe!!!!...delish


----------



## Zorco (12/1/17)

Really looking forward to the next batch!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (12/1/17)

Me too!


----------



## Brownsworthy (12/1/17)

Well bugger me! I just realized that IBC is within a kilometer of my house a mate of mine suggested I join but hadn't looked into it. I think I might just have to sign up.


----------



## Zorco (12/1/17)

My first set was outstanding! I'm hooked. This is my main commercial beer influence for the while. But the bridge road brewery bling will be had again shortly! Thank you Xmas presents


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/1/17)

Got today. Box severely damaged by courier, nothing smashed, phew. Delerium Tremens in the box. Ecstatic. The others look awesome too!


----------



## el_toro (18/1/17)

I love Brouwerij Alvinne. Looking forward to the Mad Tom.


----------



## manticle (18/1/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Got today. Box severely damaged by courier, nothing smashed, phew. Delerium Tremens in the box. Ecstatic. The others look awesome too!


Happened to me once. IBC were straight onto replacements.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/1/17)

Nice to know if it does happen the service is there to support us! Thankfully this time all were in-tact!


----------



## manticle (19/1/17)

My box arrived today, also damaged, moisture marked and a bit smelly yet somehow all the beers inside were fine.

Looks like a tasty bunch. Will start sampling tomorrow.


----------



## BJB (19/1/17)

Is there somewhere I can find out how much postage would be, or do I have to sign-up first.?


----------



## Zorco (19/1/17)

Absolutely delicious looking set this time. My box arrived on the day I got my SMS and it was perfect. My wife opens them now and starts eyeballing the ones she wants....

That's how you play it boys... [emoji3]


----------



## yurgy (19/1/17)

BJB said:


> Is there somewhere I can find out how much postage would be, or do I have to sign-up first.?


email him


----------



## Zorco (19/1/17)

BJB said:


> Is there somewhere I can find out how much postage would be, or do I have to sign-up first.?


Where are you mate?
My guess is it is about $11. I pay $57 each month. Brisbane. An I think the other guys pay the same for major cities.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (19/1/17)

Zorco said:


> Absolutely delicious looking set this time. My box arrived on the day I got my SMS and it was perfect. My wife opens them now and starts eyeballing the ones she wants....
> 
> That's how you play it boys... [emoji3]


I prefer the SWMBO who doesn't drink beer, more for me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## manticle (19/1/17)

BJB said:


> Is there somewhere I can find out how much postage would be, or do I have to sign-up first.?


Pretty flat rate I think. I'm in Tas and freight here is never great. I'm $11 freight, same as many but they'll tell you accurately if it differs.

Sign up process will also tell you before you commit.


----------



## manticle (21/1/17)

Couple of disappointing beers last night that tasted like they had packaging and/or storage issues. As fas as I know IBC really look after their stuff from purchase to import. I think my partizan porter may not have been sealed properly (stubbie wasn't quite full and maybe that explains the wet box). One other tasted like it had got too warm and the yeast was breaking down.

However just cracked the leffe with cascade and oh my.

Beautiful beer.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (25/1/17)

Having the porter now and it doesn't taste like a Porter. There is a very prominent citrus lemon note in the taste... can't really pinpoint what it is? Bottle was full however it seemed to hiss harder than normal when I opened it as if it had built up more pressure than a regular beer.

Spewing. What was the other one you had an issue with?


----------



## Brewman_ (25/1/17)

Shared the Belgian Stout tonight.

In a word, sensational. I think I may need to try and get another bottle of that.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (25/1/17)

Had one left from last month, the imperial Porter-ish (Tsarina Esra). Wow. Dark fruit and dark caramel galore. That's cold straight out of fridge, keen to see what it's like warmed up a bit!!


----------



## el_toro (26/1/17)

I loved the Partizan porter, so full of flavour. And I don't usually like too much roasted malt!


----------



## MHB (26/1/17)

Brewman_ said:


> Shared the Belgian Stout tonight.
> 
> In a word, sensational. I think I may need to try and get another bottle of that.


Thanks for sharing - sensational is a fair description
Mark


----------



## manticle (26/1/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Having the porter now and it doesn't taste like a Porter. There is a very prominent citrus lemon note in the taste... can't really pinpoint what it is? Bottle was full however it seemed to hiss harder than normal when I opened it as if it had built up more pressure than a regular beer.
> Spewing. What was the other one you had an issue with?


The Noblesse hoppy pale.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/1/17)

Oh I'm surprised, sounds like your straw was slightly shorter than miner. Having the Noblesse now and it's divine, so well balanced. Would never ever have picked it was 7% ABV. Tastes like 4.5% if that (in a good way).


----------



## manticle (26/1/17)

Yeah unsure what happened but just to get the stout and that Leffe made it worth it.


----------



## manticle (21/2/17)

Arrived today.
I think this month was put together with me in mind.
2 strong porters, offerings from both leffe and duvel and a flemish ale.

Could only be better if I got a bonus quad for being a good boy.


----------



## Rick_S (21/2/17)

I've been a member of their beer club for over 3 years now and can't speak highly enough of IBC. I've recently moved interstate and one of my monthly 6 packs got lost in transit, as my new address apparently didn't update in time in their system. After a quick email they sought to track the package through the courier, but when this failed, promptly sent another pack. Great communication throughout. Happy to support this great family run small business.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/2/17)

The Duvel was f-ing awesome.


----------



## Brewman_ (21/2/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> The Duvel was f-ing awesome.


Haven't had that one yet.

I dropped in there the other day to talk beer.

While I was in there I spotted a couple of gems in the fridge, so I picked up a few beers. Two of which I have tried
Troubadour Magma. Belgian IPA. I loved this beer. Such a complex well balanced beer. Hopped with Simcoe. It's like old world and new world beer combining.
And it's brother the Brett Spiked Troubadour Magma. I think this one was a 2015 specialty. Sensational. I can't say which one I prefer, just both.

I was so impressed I have actually just kicked off a clone of each. Yeast pitched last night. 3787 Trappist High Gravity in the non Brett Magma. I had couple of spare packs of the 3789 Trappist Blend that has the Brett, so that went into the Brett spiked fermenter. If these come out anything like what these beers were I will be a happy man.


----------



## GABBA110360 (22/2/17)

i just joined up this morning
looking forward to first lot


----------



## manticle (22/2/17)

Leffe Royale mapuche is delicious.


----------



## manticle (22/2/17)

And the BBN porter.
Fuckin'excellent starts.


----------



## manticle (25/2/17)

And again - kees 1750 porter. More like an RIS.
Loads of dark chocolate and bitter espresso, bitter, sweet and woody all at the same time.


----------



## Zorco (26/2/17)

My wife messaged me while I'm out at this bucks night. She drank one of them which was 12% and said it felt like 4% and now she feels very very tipsy. 

Dunno which one she had, but I'll check later Tommoz...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/2/17)

Im sorry to hear about your divorce Zorco!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/3/17)

Divine.


----------



## GABBA110360 (18/3/17)

tried this one last night march 6 pack
very nice just ordered some extra's


----------



## manticle (21/3/17)

Brunehaut is weird. Odd cereal flavours, some banana and an initial parmesan hit.

Hard to discern what relates to gluten free and what's fermentation/whatever related. Not my friend tonight though.


----------



## Zorco (23/3/17)

GABBA110360 said:


> 20170317_202504.jpgtried this one last night march 6 pack
> very nice just ordered some extra's


Succulent, viscous and rich.


----------



## manticle (25/3/17)

Not a fan of the brew by numbers tett/crystal.

The ganstaller brau Zoigl (zwickelbier) on the other hand is delicious.

Anyone who thinks lagers are plain or boring (I don't) should try this one. Absolute cracker, fresh as a daisy.


----------



## Zorco (25/3/17)

manticle said:


> Brunehaut is weird. Odd cereal flavours, some banana and an initial parmesan hit.
> 
> Hard to discern what relates to gluten free and what's fermentation/whatever related. Not my friend tonight though.


I enjoyed this as my first beer tonight. Agree with you on the character (minus cheese though).

Mouth feel was good and I'm always partial to a strong dose of alcohol.


----------



## Zorco (25/3/17)

I've been putting off the Flemish red from last month... but my wife served it up poured and bottle for reference.

Goodness me, I am really struggling. You sour lovers... you're drinking vinegar!!

Just kidding. I'm trying, hopefully one day I'll discover the bliss many of you rave about.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (26/3/17)

I'm with you Zorco, wasn't a fan was thinking of red wine vinegar the whole time. I've only liked low sour Berliner weiss' with a truckload of fruit thus far.


----------



## manticle (28/4/17)

They've got some nice extras at the moment.
Shared Gulden draak ltd aged in whisky barrels last night (28.95 for 750mL) and just ordered de molen bourbon barrel aged stout ($14), n'ice Choufe xmas ($5) and something else for a silly low price.


Mmmm


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/4/17)

I'm hanging for Westy 12 to become either a monthly or extra!!


----------



## Zorco (28/4/17)

Well things have changed in my house...

My wife eagerly waits for the next package
She opens them and puts them all in the fridge

Then last night, keen for a beer, she calls me and asks intently for one....but I want to drink (or at least try) them now.
Rushed to DanMurphys and picked up a box of Little Bling from Bridge Road to keep her distracted.

Dunno lads, I think she will take over my SMS notifications too soon..... Will have to read this forum to remind myself of the wonderful beer life I had ever so briefly...


----------



## manticle (31/5/17)

First one out of the pack for me is poperings hommel.
All creamed corn and alcohol for me. Curious to know if it's just me - web reviews seem pretty positive. Not likely to persist though- mine is pretty bad.

My strawberry stout got broken by the courier but IBC are swift to replace damaged goods and got the remaining 5 intact.

Above negative is reflective of beer and courier respectively.
Positive is reflective of IBC


----------



## manticle (31/5/17)

Tipped above and tried the de graal trivierus in place.

Fresh bread, very refreshing, light body and almost minty.

Good beer, could clean my teeth with it if I had a few more.


----------



## MHB (31/5/17)

The little 3.8% Lemon and Thyme Saison is an absolute stunner, Its made in London, worth Googling up the brewery, located under railway arches in the middle of London, just a couple of km's from Big Ben.
One of that new family, known as Grisette, there is another lurker from the same brewery a Ginger and Rhubarb, Jason said these two aren't available commercially (no bottle shop or restaurants) club members only.
Mark


----------



## manticle (1/6/17)

Interesting.

Had my doubts about the ginger rhubarb (not usually a fan of ginger in beer) but will approach with an open mind.

Lemon/thyme saison works in my head though.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/6/17)

Strawberry stout had bit too much citrusy strawberry for me. It sort of amplified the bad parts of the roast in the stout. Not a horrible beer but nowhere near as amazing as the caramel fudge stout from last month.
Ginger rhubarb still didn't decide whether I liked it by end of the glass. Was definitely interesting!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/6/17)

manticle said:


> First one out of the pack for me is poperings hommel.
> All creamed corn and alcohol for me. Curious to know if it's just me - web reviews seem pretty positive. Not likely to persist though- mine is pretty bad.
> 
> My strawberry stout got broken by the courier but IBC are swift to replace damaged goods and got the remaining 5 intact.
> ...



Mine was nice, dry, bitter and peppery/spicey. Almost like a strong Saison Dupont without the funk.


----------



## manticle (1/7/17)

So far all of this month have been tops. Some really lovely strong blonde/abbey/tripel types. Also my broken strawberry stout was like a hydra - IBC replaced the one with two. Found the first a tad 'strawberry syrup' but will try the second today while brewing for the first time in seven or eight weeks and see if my experience differs.


----------



## manticle (25/7/17)

Once again my 6er was a 4er due to courier clumsiness. This time they repacked the dropped box with a chux (I stress 'courier' NOT IBC).

Anyway, cracked brussels calling - aroma is sweet bread/dough and loads of fresh orange/citrus. Pours cloudy pale (bit dark in the house but straw/ gold-ish. Carb medium, orange and bread both carry through with some bitterness that is associated in my mind with citrus pith. Getting a touch of astringency on the side of the tongue too. Really nice beer if the astringency was gone and the bitterness smoother. Very small hint of washing detergent in there.

Still decent finish for a Tuesday.


----------



## manticle (27/7/17)

Papegai - pours really hazy, very low head, no retention.

Aroma of mandarins, porridge, baked soft bread.
Mandarin in the flavour, small hit of alc, slight tingle in the tongue like you get from the spritz in citrus zest. Carb very low.

A beer I'd happily revisit - presentation is underwhelming but quite a delicious beer and very much its own thing.


----------



## manticle (29/7/17)

Kaapse brouwers IRA

Pours clear amber, small head. Aroma of biscuit and toffee.
Flavour is loads of malty biscuit, decent bitterness and loads of pine. Tastes like there's a touch of rye spiciness too - will need to check.

Really well balanced and delicious beer, no gimmicks.


----------



## Zorco (18/8/17)

New box arrived today. Looking forward to a few of these over the weekend!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/8/17)

The winter saison from last month was an absolute cracker!!!


----------



## manticle (23/8/17)

Floreffe prima melior.

Long ago, I bought a floreffe 750 mL something or other that tasted strongly of liquorice and hot alcohol. I was not a fan. Can't remember the variety.

This floreffe, at this time is a totally different slice of cake. Rich, warm, complex, no discernible heat considering 8%. Holds a faint head, deep toffee, light choc, pumpernickel and brown bread crust.

Really good, might be the difference between well handled stock and not (first mentioned was dan murphys) but I hold floreffe in much higher regard than once I did.


----------



## manticle (21/9/17)

This month arrived and I'm excited about most of the inclusions. Tripels, a troubadour ipa, a porter and a delicious looking 2013 quad. Got stuck into watou tripel but from aroma to first and subsequent sips I'm getting loads of dms. Underneath that is a very typical tripel. Not sure what's going on.

Typical tripel for me is good, by the way. Love tripel. Refreshing and deadly.


----------



## Dave70 (22/9/17)

Says of a 7.5% beer - 'refreshing'. Badass..


----------



## homebrewnewb (22/9/17)

RedHill's wheat beer got me good one day when i was thirsty.


----------



## manticle (23/9/17)

Have the beginning (or ending - hard to tell) of a very mild cold so maybe justice not being done but:

St Amatus vintage 2013.

Goodness me.

Smells and tastes like chocolate wine. Plums and stone fruits, very low carb, no alc hit whatsoever (11%abv).

My kind of quad and quad is my kind of beer.

The monthly sixer worth it for this alone.


----------



## MHB (23/9/17)

Yep


----------



## manticle (25/9/17)

De molen roest & rogge (rye red).

There's a reason de molen make a regular appearance in these six packs. Never a repeat, never a bad one.


----------



## MHB (25/9/17)

They never disappoint, got my hands on a few bottles of Weer and Wind, Bourbon barrel aged barley wine.
About as good a barley wine as it has been my pleasure to get seriously messed up on.......


----------



## manticle (22/11/17)

Unfortunately I seem to have got a bottle of that in this month's sixer, coupled with some other seedy looking beers like a postel dubbel and a st feuillen grand cru.

Not sure what to do - I'd commiserate by drinking beer but all I seem to have at hand is a delerium tremens christmas special, couple of leffe cascade ipa, piraat triple hop and a suspicious 750 of chimay grande reserve barrel aged. Seems I ordered some extra beers last month in addition to the regular 6.

Terrible idea. Any advice welcome.


----------



## barls (22/11/17)

send the chimay to me for proper disposal.


----------



## manticle (22/11/17)

I can't. I care too much.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (22/11/17)

This month appears to be an absolute cracker, rubbing my grubby hands together!


----------



## Brewman_ (22/11/17)

I don't have it yet...

Need to go pick it up with a couple Westmalle Tripel's. Time to knock up a clone and need to refresh my memory on how it tastes...


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/11/17)

OMFG.


----------



## manticle (23/11/17)

de Molen win manticle’s prestigious ‘brewery of the last 8 months’ award.

Just tucking into one of my bonus piraat triple hops. The booze is strong with this one.


----------



## MHB (23/11/17)

De Molen are seriously impressing the hell out of me!
Mark


----------



## Zorco (23/11/17)

MHB said:


> They never disappoint, got my hands on a few bottles of Weer and Wind, Bourbon barrel aged barley wine.
> About as good a barley wine as it has been my pleasure to get seriously messed up on.......
> View attachment 108569


Been saving this one for a special moment of peace without the young ones around.

Glad to hear this opinion.


----------



## stuartf (28/12/17)

Not sure what this says about my Christmas but this was definitely the highlight of the day. Had the regular tremens a few times bit this was outstanding


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/12/17)

I still don’t have my December pack [emoji853]


----------



## manticle (28/12/17)

Couriers must have busted a nut - I got mine in record time, week before christmas..

Some winning beers in it, for sure.
Also polished off my chimay barrel aged I got as a special from ibc - if I could do nothing but drink quad, I'd die happy (and possibly fat and senile).


----------



## Zorco (28/12/17)

Gents, IBC are fantastic. My wife had her wallet stolen at work (high school) and cancelled our shared cards including the CC. Bank made a mistake and re-issue was delayed. Mad season and didn't update my deets to IBC.

Got the loveliest reminder email, I explained what happened and was then told my monthly 6-pack was sent anyway. Updated my account online a little while later and all is good.

I've been drinking my IBC beers all holidays with an extra grin on my ugly mug.


----------



## manticle (14/1/18)

Been holding off on rauch royal from a couple of months ago because rauch is not my favourite style. I like sausage and beer, not sausage beer.

However this one is surprisingly delicate and quite lovely. Yes, the smoke is there, but restrained with underlying sweet peach, soft bread and a nice dry finish.


----------



## Zorco (18/1/18)

love these beers this month


----------



## Barry Black (28/1/18)

How do you get in on this guys?


----------



## Blind Dog (28/1/18)

Link is in the first post


----------



## stuartf (2/4/18)

Enjoying the barista chocolate quad because well it's Easter and it's a quad, what else do you need?


----------



## MHB (4/7/18)

Called in to see Jason the other day and was gifted a bottle of beer (he knows how I feel about barley wine) and a small wheel of cheese made by the brewer at De Molen (I suppose even brewers need a hobby).
I've never had a bad beer from De Molen but this barley wine was a step above the standard, probably the only criticism I could offer was its a touch boozy, but you would have to be very picky to call a near 12% beer for having a touch of alcohol in the flavour - other wise - Excellent!
The cheese made with the same barley wine was sharp to very tasty, probably a little too mature for the Bomb & Grenade barley wine to come through strongly, three of us made the barley disappear pretty quickly, and did some serious damage to the cheese to.
If you see either try them
Mark


----------

